# Echtzeit Chromakeying



## testtesttesttest (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
für ein Projet benötige ich ein Live Chromakeying:

Es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten:
a) über eine Videoschnittkarte mit PC
b) über einen externen Videomixer

Jetzt habe ich folgende Fragen:

1. Ist es korrekt, dass ich wie hier beschrieben, mit z.B. mit der Canopus DV Raptor ein Live Chromakeying durchführen kann? (also z.B. mit Adobe Premiere und Plugins)
2. Was für eine Rechnerleistung bräuchte man dafür?
3. Welche anderen guten Videoschnittkarten kennt ihr?
4. Mit welchen Geräten machen TV-Sender Chromakeying

Danke.


----------



## Mark (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Die Lösung per PC braucht halt VideoIn und Out. Sprich das, was Du als Link geschrieben hast. Allerdings ist mir ein Echtzeit Chromakey bei Premiere nicht bekannt (er mag Echtzeit rechnen, aber ob er das auch gleich auf's Out legt, bezweifel ich).

Unschlagbar für Video-Echtzeitanwendungen sind Max/Msp (inkl. Jitter, leider bisher nur für Mac), PD und Eyesweb (am simpelsten). Die holen selbst aus meiner 550Mhz-Gurke so einiges raus...

Gegen eine guten Video-Mixer kann man dennoch nix sagen, vorallem weil die ein RGB-Signal (Grafikkarten fangen meist bei Y/C an) nutzen: gerade für einen guten Chroma-Key fast Voraussetzung.

@TV-Stationen: da kommt so ziemlich alles zum Zug, die Frage ist, was man braucht: für die "Wetterwand" reicht ein Amiga ;-) für einen Chromakey mit butterweichen "nicht gekeyten Schatten" hilft z:b. eine Onyx...


----------



## urbeck (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

zu Punkt 4 kann ich Dir nur das System von Reflecmedia empfehlen. ( http://www.reflecmedia.com )

Habe es live auf der IBC in Amsterdam gesehen, ist der absolute Oberhammer und als Starterkit für rund 2.000.- Euro im Vergleich zu den anderen Profisystemen ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Wir haben uns das System auch bestellt, müsste Ende nächster Woche da sein.

Mit einem Videomixer hast Du Echtzeitkeying !  Kanst sogar einen externen Bildschirm anschließen, so das die "freigestellte" Person in realtime sieht, wo sie sich gerade bewegt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von testtesttesttest _
> *4. Mit welchen Geräten machen TV-Sender Chromakeying*



TV-Sender machen Chroma-Keys mit sauteuren Bildmischpulten, die ebenso
sauteure Chroma-Keyer verwenden. Wie z.B. Dynachrome in Thomson-Mischern
oder z.B. Ultimatte-Keyer-Technologien, die auch in der Filmindustrie Verwendung finden.

Links:
http://www.ultimatte.com/
http://www.thomsongrassvalley.com/products/switchers/kalypso/pdf/kalypso_ds.pdf
http://www.thomsongrassvalley.com/products/switchers/xtendd/pdf/xtendd_ds.pdf
http://bssc.sel.sony.com/Professional/docs/brochures/mvs8000.pdf

Mit einer Onyx mach beim Fernsehen keiner Echtzeit-Keying ... von virtuellen Studios mal abgesehen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mark (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

@Martin bzgl. Onyx: meinte ich - Betonung lag auf *von ... bis* (Amiga->Onyx)...


----------

